# Jan 2009 spain /Portugal camp sites Recommendations



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a camp site in Portugal and or Southern Spain that as good size pitches, eg 100sq mtrs plus, similar to the size you would expect in France. 
The site can be located away from the coast say within a 30 mins drive, not bothered about clubs or things to do on site, just looking for quiet and a pitch that is large enough to give you some space.

Thanks Roy


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Camping Roquetas at Roquetas De Mar, Costa Almeria provides double pitches during the winter season,
Pete


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Last winter we called into this place and were impressed...... so much so we went back for a second visit.

http://www.campinggiralda.com/index_uk.htm

If you have an ACSI card then it works out at 14 Euro a night with free nights for longer stays. 10 for 9. 30 for 19. (£215 or so a month).

A large spacious site. Pitch size varied but there were large ones to be had.

About 10 mins drive from Portugal. Free wifi. Stunning beach.

A couple of Brits were there but the longer stayers were mainly Dutch.


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Barrytward

It does look good however,

In the ACSI book page 457 it says *next to the Rio Carreras swamp area * does this mean loads n loads of mozzies?

John

Ps can you walk in to Isla Cristina?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Roy, have a look >here< its a great site with wifi though not free, lots of interesting places to see around the area and not far from Portugal.

Bob


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Yes....... Come to think of it....... on the second visit (April) we did unleash the insect repellant 5pm-ish........ as they were out for 30 mins or so.

No problem on the first visit Feb.

The site is on the edge of Isla Christina town. The town centre is 15 mins on foot..... 5 mins on a 'push-bike'. Lidl close by.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys keeping them coming.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Camping Lisbon, huge pitches open all year.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2466

Olley


----------

